# Topping off the DEF Tank



## ductman (Dec 17, 2011)

I will be departing on a road trip in the next couple of weeks and I would like to top my tank off before I depart . I know there are small bottles that screw on for top off, can't one just use a thin neck funnel, purchase a 2.5 gallon container and just pour it in slowly, also is it better to top off the active tank or the passive tank?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

2.5 gal + a funnel is how I've done my refills.

You can top off either tank, but I would start with the active tank, just in case the transfer pump isn't working.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's a thread with some tips on filling the DEF tank.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=590101


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

831Doug said:


> Here's a thread with some tips on filling the DEF tank.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=590101


Good link here :thumbup:


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

In the event that someone is looking for a good pictoral view of refilling the DEF in our 335d's:
http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?4519018
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6422772

Just make sure you only buy one of those BMW bottles ($40), modifying the BMW bottle into a funnel -- and buy additional DEF (2.5gl jugs) from the VW dealerships at a far lower price point.

Cheers,
-Ted


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

TeddyBGame said:


> Just make sure you only buy one of those BMW bottles ($40), modifying the BMW bottle into a funnel...


VW dealers sell that 1/2 gallon bottle with the special blue top for something like $15 (can't recall exactly,I bought mine 2 years ago).


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

fyi, tc, pilot, walmart and tractor supply all sell def

powered by lemings


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

ductman said:


> I will be departing on a road trip in the next couple of weeks and I would like to top my tank off before I depart . I know there are small bottles that screw on for top off, can't one just use a thin neck funnel, purchase a 2.5 gallon container and just pour it in slowly, also is it better to top off the active tank or the passive tank?


Coincidentally, I'm going on long cross country road trip next month and the OBC was calling for a "Vehicle Inspection Service". Since I'm about half way through my oil change service interval, I asked the dealer to check the DEF fluid level. 
I knew I was in trouble when the SA asked: "Whats DEF?". I pressed and went to the Service Manager - he spoke with the shop foreman. They wouldn't do it - as they said there's really no way to check it.
Is this true??? - that a dealer can't check the DEF level? If that's the case, when they do the oil change service, & refill the DEF, how do they know when it's topped off?

BTW This took place at a major BMW dealer in SE Florida with 80 service bays and a throughput of over 100 cars a day.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

boooomer said:


> Coincidentally, I'm going on long cross country road trip next month and the OBC was calling for a "Vehicle Inspection Service". Since I'm about half way through my oil change service interval, I asked the dealer to check the DEF fluid level.
> I knew I was in trouble when the SA asked: "Whats DEF?". I pressed and went to the Service Manager - he spoke with the shop foreman. They wouldn't do it - as they said there's really no way to check it.
> Is this true??? - that a dealer can't check the DEF level? If that's the case, when they do the oil change service, & refill the DEF, how do they know when it's topped off?
> 
> BTW This took place at a major BMW dealer in SE Florida with 80 service bays and a throughput of over 100 cars a day.


They fill both tanks until they can't add anymore, that's what my sa told me.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

boooomer said:


> I knew I was in trouble when the SA asked: "Whats DEF?". I pressed and went to the Service Manager - he spoke with the shop foreman. They wouldn't do it - as they said there's really no way to check it.Is this true??? - that a dealer can't check the DEF level?


Unless they can do it by hooking the car up to their computer then I think that's correct.There are certainly no guages in the instrument cluster that does it.IMO a rule of thumb is...expect anywhere from 8K to 12K miles from a *full* tank,depending on what kind of driving you do (I've read that highway driving uses the least amount per mile).And BTW...just so you won't feel alone...I once took my "d" to a dealer near Boston for an oil top off and the kid came up with a litre of non-LL04 oil.I pointed it out and he went to get the proper type.


----------



## diapason8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think the only sensor is the one that detects that you only have 999 miles worth of DEF left. I asked my SA about this after my first service and if there was a way to check the DEF level between oil changes by polling the computer or other means and he said no, there was not.


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just went to the VW dealer and picked up a 1/2 gallon bottle with the nozzle (it fits our cars) for $8 and a 2.5 gallon one (does not have nozzle just refill the bottle) for $17. It's adblue and also has a BMW number on the bottle.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Concentric190 said:


> I just went to the VW dealer and picked up a 1/2 gallon bottle with the nozzle (it fits our cars) for $8 and a 2.5 gallon one (does not have nozzle just refill the bottle) for $17. It's adblue and also has a BMW number on the bottle.


You can buy the 2 gallon or so sized containers at any general automotive parts store and I seem to recall being even less than $17. But guess just how much is one really saving if it means driving to yet another place. I routinely see the fluid on sale at the Autozone by my house. The fluid itself is no different than what one gets at a car dealership.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Concentric190 said:


> I just went to the VW dealer and picked up a 1/2 gallon bottle with the nozzle (it fits our cars) for $8 and a 2.5 gallon one (does not have nozzle just refill the bottle) for $17. It's adblue and also has a BMW number on the bottle.


The trick is to buy one of these bottles,empty the contents into the tank when needed and then modify the bottle so that the blue cap screws off and on...thus making it suitable for refilling from "bulk" bottles (2.5 gal or 5 gal) which are quite cheap...something like $4/gal.Search this site and you'll find a DIY to modify the bottle.It's easy...took me less than 5 minutes.Once modifies you can use it over and over.


----------

